# Pflanztaschen wie bepflanzen?



## Lucy79 (3. Sep. 2012)

Hallo!

wir haben eine Pflanztasche aus Kokos, SEHR grobmachsig.. was pflanzt man da am besten rein? und wie?


----------



## Klausile (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanztaschen wie bepflanzen?*

Hallo Lucy,

sei nicht böse, aber am besten garnichts. Die Taschen halten nicht lange, vergammeln und geben so Nährstoffe an den Teich ab. Besser Pflanztaschen aus Kunstrasen selbst machen oder kaufen. Solche habe ich verwendet - unglaublich was da inzwischen so alles rausgewachsen ist.
Kokostaschen - gar keine gute Idee. - Meine Meinung.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## tomsteich (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanztaschen wie bepflanzen?*

Hallo Susanne,

da muss ich Klaus leider recht geben :-(

Mit dem billigen Sondermüll schaffst Du Dir nur ein Problem in der Zukunft.

Ich habe Ufermatten (die Taschen kann man mit dem Feuerzeug selbst gestalten), bzw. Ufermattentaschen verwendet. Dies ist aber die Luxusvariante und wahrscheinlich teurer als der Kunstrasen(?). Das geht aber sicher auch, wenn der nicht verrottet....

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanztaschen wie bepflanzen?*

ah, ok.....  hatte die mal irgendwann gekauft....   hatte sie an den Rand gehängt wusste aber nicht si wirklich wie ich da was reinpflanzen soll...     hmm.. Ufermatten... ich guck mal 

Danke Euch


----------



## bayernhoschi (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanztaschen wie bepflanzen?*

Hallo Thomas,



> Ich habe Ufermatten (die Taschen kann man mit dem Feuerzeug selbst gestalten),



Ich wollte mir welche mit Angelsehne zusammennähen, Feuerzeug hört sich einfacher an.
Bitte gehe doch mal näher drauf ein.

Ach so,
Kokosmatten:  wie meine Vorredner auch


----------



## lissbeth66 (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanztaschen wie bepflanzen?*

Kokosmatten haben mir ne Algenflut gebracht. Nach einem Jahr verrottet und nur noch Schmodder.
Hab aus Kunstrasen welche genäht . Halten Super . Hab's sie aber mit der Nähmaschine gemacht.


----------



## doh (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanztaschen wie bepflanzen?*

Ralph,
Ufermatten kann man ideal miteinander verschweißen.
Heißluftföhn auspacken, eine Seite erwärmen und aneinander pressen, am besten kurz vorher an einem kleinen Stück testen weil du sonst schnell die Matte zerlöcherst wenn es zu heiß ist.
Hatte auch letzte Woche meinen Pumpenschlauch damit umhüllt, sieht ganz schick aus.
______
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## bayernhoschi (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanztaschen wie bepflanzen?*

Hallo Marcel,

verschweißen geht?

Ich bi n mir da nicht so sicher.

Werde morgen mal ein Bild meiner Matte einstellen, da es heute schon zu dunkel ist.

Schweißen, mit LKW-Plane hab ich da schon eine Menge Erfahrung, das sollte eigentlich helfen


----------



## tomsteich (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanztaschen wie bepflanzen?*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir welche mit Angelsehne zusammennähen, Feuerzeug hört sich einfacher an.
> Bitte gehe doch mal näher drauf ein.



Hallo Ralph,

die Matte lässt sich sehr leicht mit einem Feuerzeug verschweißen. Einfach ein paar Zentimeter kurz anbrennen und sofort zusammen drücken. Das hält bombenfest.

Gruß

Thomas


----------

